# [SOLVED] Case causing short circuit???



## wildal20 (Apr 5, 2010)

hi all. i bought a new case for my media pc and have tried putting a WORKING SYSTEM in to it.

....it did not work! (bugger)

as it is a working system and continued to work without issue i can only assume that it is a short circuit.
i even removed and tested the power on button on the working rig....and it worked.

about the case.
the spacers are moulded into the case and there is not a riser for every screw hole on the mobo. could this cause a prob?

well i tried to solve that too by scrwing a screw and spacer onto the board and screwing in the rest. the mobo thankfully did not break and no probs since in the old case.

is there any way to solve a s/c prob in a case?

my motherboard is an intel icedale matx. http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/dg45id/dg45id-overview.htm

thanks in advance
al

here are a couple more pics if they help at all.

also, if anyone has come across this case before could you highlight it please


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Case causing short circuit???*

The only issue I could see with that case is if the Mobo is making contact with one of the risers. Do all of the risers line up with a mounting hole in the Mobo?


----------



## wildal20 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Case causing short circuit???*

mobo is as stated. and the system is fully working in another case.

i have a core 2 duo 3gig intel skt 775
2 gig of ddr2 800 - shows up in the system thingy
cit 500 matx psu
can't remeber the gpu but i tried the sys without it so i know the results are the same

all work fine in the other case

i think this prob is a case prob as the sytem is fully working in another case.

there are not risers for every hole in the mobo as stated in the 1st post and the risers are moulded into the case as pictured and stated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Case causing short circuit???*

I understand all that you say. If the Mobo mounting holes do not line up with all the mounting risers in the case it is a possibility the Mobo is shorting to one of the risers.


----------



## wildal20 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Case causing short circuit???*

all of the holes on the board line p with all of the risers on the case. it sounds like what you're saying is that one of themountigs is not lined exactly which is probable. 

do all of the holes have to be secured to the board for a mobo to work?

is there a recognised way of putting something betwwen the risers and the cases?

i.e. a washer or space of somekind? so nothing but the right bit was incontact with the case?

....and on an unrelated matter does anyone know what the rubber spacers are called that go around the outer edge of a psu between a psu and case to reduce noise?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Case causing short circuit???*

What I'm saying is, if there is a mounting riser that is NOT lined up with a Mobo mounting hole it could be contacting the Mobo and causing a short.
Some cases include a small paper (commonly Red in color) insulating washer that you can place between the Mobo and the case mounts.
I use small automotive O-Rings for mounting PSU's and Hdd's to dampen vibration for cheaply constructed cases that a customer requests. Good quality cases (heavier material) rarely need any dampening.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Case causing short circuit???*

Some times I have used a small (very thin) nylon washer that you can get from the hardware store for those. It does two things, first of all keeps the board from grounding to the case for those that are supposed to be there to hold the board. It also raises the board just slightly so those that don't have a hole for, do not short out and make contact. A small rubber washer would do the same thing and the "O" ring suggestion would also work. The necessary grounding would be provided by the screws that tighten the motherboard.


----------



## wildal20 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Case causing short circuit???*



Tyree said:


> What I'm saying is, if there is a mounting riser that is NOT lined up with a Mobo mounting hole it could be contacting the Mobo and causing a short.
> Some cases include a small paper (commonly Red in color) insulating washer that you can place between the Mobo and the case mounts.
> I use small automotive O-Rings for mounting PSU's and Hdd's to dampen vibration for cheaply constructed cases that a customer requests. Good quality cases (heavier material) rarely need any dampening.


it's a cheap psu i'm trying to insulate. the fan is a little noisy so i thought i'd try that as an option rather than replace the psu fan.
thanks for the advice. i got the case 2nd hand off of ebay for £12 so my expectation wasn't high. but it IS the right shape. it's wide rather than deep an all other media cases are deep rather than wide and i can fit a full size pci card horizontally. so great in lots of ways.





Tumbleweed36 said:


> Some times I have used a small (very thin) nylon washer that you can get from the hardware store for those. It does two things, first of all keeps the board from grounding to the case for those that are supposed to be there to hold the board. It also raises the board just slightly so those that don't have a hole for, do not short out and make contact. A small rubber washer would do the same thing and the "O" ring suggestion would also work. The necessary grounding would be provided by the screws that tighten the motherboard.


great, i will look for some in my lunch break today. this case will be awesome if i finish it and 've had enough of messing with my own pc for the moment. i just installed xbmc and have been faffing for days


thanks a lot guys


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Case causing short circuit???*

Do keep us informed.


----------



## walkitout (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Case causing short circuit???*

Hello

I had this same problem I spent ages messing with it so I checked the system without the case and it worked I bought a new case the next day. I was on Quad core with p5q deluxe mobo.


----------



## wildal20 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Case causing short circuit???*

problem solved. lesson learned.

parcel tape has made the difference. i taped over all of the mountings and it worked. i also found one mounting more than i needed. this was undoubtedly the offending bump.

the system fired up. now i have some noise and vibration issues to deal withbut i suspect that'll be quite easy.

i may publish photo's later if i have time
thanks again

thanks for the interest


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Case causing short circuit???*

We are happy you are up and running, enjoy the rig.


----------

